# Mineral Poplar Project



## ghost1066 (Jun 5, 2015)

My buddy Kris drug home a poplar stump and cut a bowl blank out of it after he saw the color and brought it to me to turn. This stuff is full of water and not fun to turn but I got it down to under 1/4" so hopefully it will hold together as it dries. Looks like Walt Disney threw up on it there are so many colors in it.

Have it inside now drying. I have some end grain tear out to deal with but it came out not too terrible. 

Measures 7 1/2" x 2 1/2"

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 5, 2015)

That should look awesome when its finished with all thise colors in there


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice! Can't wait to see the final product. Chuck


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 6, 2015)

looks & sounds a lot like Rainbow Poplar, if so, as long as you're well away from the pith, it'll only move/warp a little bit
try keeping the pith in, and it'll close up like a clam shell .......
sweet looking bowl & wood


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 7, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> looks & sounds a lot like Rainbow Poplar, if so, as long as you're well away from the pith, it'll only move/warp a little bit
> try keeping the pith in, and it'll close up like a clam shell .......
> sweet looking bowl & wood


Rainbow poplar is what I call it too if it has a lot of different colors like this. The turkey call makers tend to call it mineral poplar which is hwat our logging buddy calls it if it has color. We use a log splitter and cut the pith out as soon as it gets to the shop no matter the species. I found out the hard way about leaving it in when I was new to all this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

